# San Marcos River Report June



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Flooded lakes, and rivers flowing at 50X their normal levels, make for difficult fishing.

However, can't let a little water spoil your fun.

There is one spot, in the upper San Marcos River, that is fishable . . . . and the fish are willing.

Let's go fishing


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Wow....was that 2 or 3 potential world records? Those are some BIG bass!!!! The sunfish ain't too shabby, neither! LOL!!


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

my son lives in martindale on the river just south of san marcos and he is so tired of being flooded out he moved 5 miles to higher ground after being flooded out 6(?) times over the past 5 years. the good part is that being a contractor he gets to rebuild the houses there over and over. last time the owners finally raised the old homes on stilts and now he will rebuild them, again. he doesn't flyfish but he does lure/bait fish using rods i have built him and he echoes ur opinion. the fishing is great there.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

sergeant69 said:


> my son lives in martindale on the river just south of san marcos and he is so tired of being flooded out he moved 5 miles to higher ground after being flooded out 6(?) times over the past 5 years. the good part is that being a contractor he gets to rebuild the houses there over and over. last time the owners finally raised the old homes on stilts and now he will rebuild them, again. he doesn't flyfish but he does lure/bait fish using rods i have built him and he echoes ur opinion. the fishing is great there.


I see you live near the Nueces River. Was just there a month ago, before it flooded. Beautiful part of the world.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

i do. my the west side of my property is literally the nueces river.


----------

